# Sons honor late father's love of model trains



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

A nice video!

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/train-enthusiasts-ashes-put-tiny-12216290?ICID=ref_fark

A much more lame newsprint version of the story... with hardly any pics of the layout


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very poignant story!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks a lot like my attic layout with the posts and truss members.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

Now I know what I'm going to do with all my hopper cars when I'm gone !


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

CHOO-CHOO MIKE said:


> Now I know what I'm going to do with all my hopper cars when I'm gone !


Do ya have enough of them? (smirk)


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

I figure in O scale 8 cars should cover it.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty neat story.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

All i can say is wow , the other son looks very sad.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*hopper loads*

This has given me some ideas about creative use of my parent's ashes. They liked to travel so I hope it wouldn't be disrespectful. Dad could ride around behind his old 1931 Lionel loco.


----------

